
I'm a woman in computer science. Let me ladysplain the Google memo to you - bbatsell
https://www.vox.com/the-big-idea/2017/8/11/16130452/google-memo-women-tech-biology-sexism
======
sicher
Great article!

One note. Under point 4:

"It is striking to me that the manifesto author repeatedly lists race
alongside gender when listing programs and preferences he thinks should be
done away with, but, unlike gender, he never purports to have any scientific
backing for this. The omission is telling. Would defenders of the memo still
be comfortable if the author had casually summarized race and IQ studies to
argue that purported biological differences — not discrimination or unequal
access to education — explained Google’s shortage of African-American
programmers?"

I reacted to the one mention of IQ in the memo, which seems extremely suspect:

"Just as some on the Right deny science that runs counter to the “God > humans
> environment” hierarchy (e.g., evolution and climate change) the Left tends
to deny science concerning biological differences between people (e.g., IQ and
sex differences)"

------
anonymouskimmer
Great article that hits all the points that need to be hit as a rebuttal.

------
dudul
"To be a woman in tech is also to always and forever be faced with skepticism
that I do and feel all those things authentically enough to truly belong."

Isn't it even re-enforced by affirmative actions though? That's kind of
exactly what is mentioned in this memo. Such programs hurt women/minorities
since there is this suspicion that they're only in the room for a quota.

Point 4 is interesting.

~~~
anonymouskimmer
It's like a person brand new to the job - you don't know their skills yet.
After a few months one's co-workers should see those skills in action enough
that the suspicion disappears. And after a few years the worker will hopefully
develop enough that they can demonstrate their competency to pretty much
anyone.

And ultimately the person will be enjoying their career, which makes most
other considerations irrelevant.

It's not as if outsiders to a job have the ability to accurately evaluate the
person doing the job. A company can't be held responsible for someone else's
Dunning-Kruger effect.

